

Stunning Examples of Data Visualization - edw519
http://webdesignledger.com/inspiration/15-stunning-examples-of-data-visualization

======
commiebob
these are very pretty charts and graphs but none of them seem to actually
convey the intended information very well.

~~~
jwecker
I, also, was expecting to see visualizations that were able to draw out
information or truths that traditional forms wouldn't be able to do. To me
that would be stunning. Instead I see data turned into art, in many cases
(especially the stock data one, for example) obfuscating the data. Some of the
color palettes are stunning, if that's what they were going for...

------
socratees
live link to the first picture - The Strength of Nations (
<http://wbpaley.com/images/nations15_50pct.jpg> )

------
trafficlight
I hate these kinds of lists because they never give you a high enough
resolution to actually see the chart.

~~~
loginx
Here's a fully zoomable one i found in a link on one of the flickr pages...
just click the + button and you can use your mouse wheel to zoom in/out...
pretty cool and super high res: <http://www.closr.it/show/Aoq6CwSieQ5>

